# Anyone working with Courier?



## mcglk (Nov 16, 2008)

Don’t get me wrong—I’ve used [font="courier"]sendmail[/font] and [font="courier"]postfix[/font], and have nothing against them—but I’ve got this idea for spam-management, and I’d like to try it with Courier.

The problem is that Courier’s configuration in relatively complex, and the documentation (at least, the last time I read through it) left something to be desired. So I was wondering if any of you were using it, and if so, (a) what your experience was, and (b) whether anyone would be willing to help get my own setup functioning.

Thanks.

—Ken


----------



## danger@ (Nov 16, 2008)

I have used to use courier for some time in the past, but have switched to dovecot, as it has simpler configuration and works great for me.


----------



## mcglk (Nov 16, 2008)

*Um . . .*

. . . well, okay. But Dovecot is just an IMAP/POP server, and doesn’t include the SMTP stuff. I’m talking about the full Courier package.


----------



## brd@ (Nov 16, 2008)

You should probably change the title to mention that you mean the full Courier suite, including the SMTP server. Since I think lots of people probably just use the IMAP/POP functionality from Courier.


----------



## mcglk (Nov 16, 2008)

*“And what the heck is a ‘venti’?”*

Man, I feel like I walked into a Starbucks, gave my order accurately, had it quoted back at me incorrectly, and then got chided because they hadn’t heard me properly.

If I’d meant Courier-IMAP, I would have said Courier-IMAP.

I didn't.

Indeed, I referred specifically to both [font="courier"]sendmail[/font] and [font="courier"]postfix[/font] in my initial post, neither of which are IMAP or POP servers. They are, in fact, SMTP servers.

So, yes, to clarify to anyone who wasn’t reading carefully, I did mean the entire Courier suite. Not Courier-IMAP. Not Courier-POP. Not Courier-specific-anything. Courier. The Courier port. Including the SMTP part. In fact, especially the SMTP part. The IMAP part would be nice, too, but yes, I am explicitly referring to the SMTP part as the focus of my query. The entire Courier suite was indeed what I wanted to talk about with someone. And it, if I recall correctly, is called Courier.

I do hope that clears everything up.

And as far as I know, one cannot change the title of a thread.  As it is still an accurate, brief, nonmisleading title, however, I’m a bit concerned about what kinds of subject line this portends:

*Firefox 3.0.4-not-2.x keeps crashing-not-system-panic-just-the-application under FreeBSD-not-FreesBIE-not-DragonFly-not-any-other-BSD 7.1-not-7.0-or-6.anything-or-anything-earlier-or-later ....*

(I trust the pervasive sense of tongue-in-cheek in this post was clear enough. I’d hate to think anyone would read this thinking I was furious or something.)


----------



## en0f (Nov 16, 2008)

relax man.. its only a forum... everyone misreads stuffs...


----------



## techead (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Ken,

I have used the full Courier system on both OpenBSD and FreeBSD.  I liked the system and it worked well.  It was not difficult to build nor difficult to install.

One of its nice points is that it integrates internally all the components needed for a complete email system (pop,imap,smtp,webmail,tls,etc).

In terms of comparison of configuration with other packages, I've found personally found it easier and more intuitive than Exim, Sendmail, Postfix, or qmail.  Documentation was adequate to get me going.

-Bob


----------



## LiSergey (Nov 17, 2008)

Postfix itself has great opportunities to fight spam.
Particularly, I've developed simple configuration with Postfix (no code, no extra-apps, just Postfix settings itselves) so that in several loaded installations it works fine with tons of email and successfully sorts spam out.
I'm curios for what reasons you want try Courier?


----------

